# Fireworks Photography



## tommac (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi All, 
I have done a search but not alot there.
There is a large fireworks display next Friday & I want to use the oppertunity to take a few photos. 
I'm really interested in what kind setting I will need to use to capture these.
Obviously a longish shutter speed to capture many explosions but I am worried about trying to focus on the fireworks so they are sharp.
My equipment is EOS 500D, 18-55 kit lens, tripod, remote shutter.

Any tiops would be greatly appreciated.

Regards
Tom Mac


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 16, 2010)

The Photo Forum - Photography Discussion Forum - Search Results

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ebel-xsi-kit-lens-18-55mm-fireworks-help.html

There's a lot there.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/search.php?searchid=3147939

http://digital-photography-school.com/how-to-photograph-fireworks

http://www.kenrockwell.com/tech/fireworks.htm

http://www.best-family-photography-tips.com/firework-photos.html

http://cameras.about.com/od/photographytips/a/fireworks_photography_tips.htm

http://www.photohowto.info/how-take-pictures-fireworks

http://ezinearticles.com/?How-to-Take-Pictures-of-Fireworks&id=2257367


----------



## j-digg (Jun 16, 2010)

With fireworks you shouldnt really have to worry about getting them in focus, youll more than likely be using a wide angle lens and the camera to subject distance will be great, so you should very easily get a lot in focus. Look up "depth of field calculator" and "hyperfocal distance" on the net.


----------



## tommac (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for this.
There is plenty.


----------



## KmH (Jun 16, 2010)

With a wide angle lens anything over 100 feet away is effectively at infinity.

Put your camera in manual focus mode and set the lens to infinity

In daylight be sure infinity focus for the lens you will be using doesn't go beyond infinity and get blurry.


----------



## AlexL (Jun 16, 2010)

i read some advice online and they point to a somewhat slow F/8 and typical exposure would be 8 secs. Use the bulb setting on your camera and with the remote take a picture when you anticipate a firework and when it is about to dissipate you release.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 16, 2010)

AlexL said:


> i read some advice online and they point to a somewhat slow F/8 and typical exposure would be 8 secs. Use the bulb setting on your camera and with the remote take a picture when you anticipate a firework and when it is about to dissipate you release.


That's how I've always done it.


----------



## SilentShutter (Jun 16, 2010)

Fireworks are tricky but can be done.  In the past i've just tried things over and over.  Eventually one will come out.  

2 of my best shots....only tried shooting at one fireworks event so far


----------



## sovietdoc (Jun 24, 2010)

If I am right the typical scenario is to set the cam to 100 iso, f/10-16m, then use the remote and bulb mode to cap the firework?


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 24, 2010)

Yup.  I usually only stop down to f/8 though...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 30, 2010)

bump


----------



## edouble (Jul 1, 2010)

Hopefully I can get a remote by this weekend!


----------



## rangerman (Jul 1, 2010)

If it's one firework going off, it's not a problem, my problem is when there are a few going off . 

The bulb settings will make some brighter than others due to exposure time. am I rite?


----------



## benlonghair (Jul 1, 2010)

rangerman said:


> If it's one firework going off, it's not a problem, my problem is when there are a few going off .
> 
> The bulb settings will make some brighter than others due to exposure time. am I rite?



Much like lightning, the light you capture comes mostly from the firework itself. Therefore the exposure, even of multiple fireworks in the frame, is controlled by your aperture. The only time shutter speed really matters is at dusk when you're trying to get some sky properly exposed. Something like this:


----------



## edouble (Jul 1, 2010)

benlonghair said:


> rangerman said:
> 
> 
> > If it's one firework going off, it's not a problem, my problem is when there are a few going off .
> ...



What is the f# and shutter speed for this photo?


----------



## benlonghair (Jul 1, 2010)

edouble said:


> What is the f# and shutter speed for this photo?



18-55 kit lens, 26mm, f/5.6, 2 sec exposure, ISO 100


----------



## edouble (Jul 1, 2010)

benlonghair said:


> edouble said:
> 
> 
> > What is the f# and shutter speed for this photo?
> ...


 
Thanks! I have to decide to use either the 18-55 kit lens or my 35 f/1.8. The 35 prime would be better, right?


----------



## benlonghair (Jul 1, 2010)

edouble said:


> benlonghair said:
> 
> 
> > edouble said:
> ...



Maybe. It's difficult to tell. In the case of that photo, I was set up just outside the parking lot at work. I was only about 300 yards away from where it was going off, so a 35mm would have been too long, but depending on how far you are away, your 35 might be perfect.


----------



## edouble (Jul 1, 2010)

Decisions....my Tokina 11-16 should be delivered today as well


----------



## ifi (Jul 1, 2010)

benlonghair said:


> rangerman said:
> 
> 
> > If it's one firework going off, it's not a problem, my problem is when there are a few going off .
> ...



Good shot!


----------



## mommy22 (Jul 1, 2010)

Whew that is a GREAT pic!!!


----------



## Redwing24 (Jul 1, 2010)

im going to use my tokina 11-16 this weekend and it will be my first time shooting fireworks  with my dslr.


----------



## tommac (Jul 1, 2010)

OK,  I got some great shots that I will post in here in the near future. Unfortunately due to having the kids with me I couldn't really get a good vantage point with some scenery however for standing pretty much underneath them I think I did OK.

Pictures coming .


----------



## benlonghair (Jul 1, 2010)

Awesome! I look forward to seeing them.

I'm really disappointed. The two towns that do fireworks around me are on the same night, so I only get one shot.


----------

